# Swift win award with new Escape Range of MH's



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

A new coachbuilt, the Escape 686 from the Swift Group, took overall honours in the tenth Caravan Club Motor Caravan Design and Drive Awards last night (Thursday 14th May

Testing took place at Newark Showground at the end of April; a panel of four driving judges and six design judges evaluated the vehicles for excellence in design, construction and handling characteristics.

The Swift Group picked the perfect time to launch a coachbuilt budget range, in the shape of its new Escape models. Relatively inexpensive it may be, but the Escape 686 is still a top product, with build quality matching the rest of Swift's ranges. One of the competition judges commented, "The Escape 686 sets the benchmark for budget family motor caravanning."

Thirty four vehicles were split into six classes and evaluated. Awards went to the East Neuk Fifer Touring SE (van conversions up to £34,000); Murvi Morello (van conversions over £34,000); *Escape 686 (coachbuilts up to £36,000 and also Overall Winner)*; Excel 590 EK (coachbuilts between £36,000 and £45,000);* Swift Kon-Tiki 679 (coachbuilts over £45,000)* and the Carthago Opus 5.6Q (A Class).

Caravanning News


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Well done!

Shame they use the Fiat as a base :wink:


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Congratulations to Swift for this. 


However.........if I may give my opinion, I had a look around one yesterday - didnt drive it - but the overiding impression I got was that it was obviously built down to a budget. 
The materials used for the cabinets and surfaces didnt seem as good as my CI which is also a budget model or the comparable new ones. 

Not that thats a problem but thats my opinion.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Swift Kon-Tiki 679 (coachbuilts over £45,000)


nice to know that my MHF test van is now award winning


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Well done Swift.

Nuke the sister van to yours The Bessacarr E789 wone awards last year as well.

LINK

Richard...


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Well done Swift!

Can you do a motorhome on something other than Fiat! I'm in the market to get rid of this pile of Fiat junk. Love the Swift's but will be forced to move due to the only fiat build policy

Stewart


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

stewartwebr said:


> Well done Swift!
> 
> Can you do a motorhome on something other than Fiat! I'm in the market to get rid of this pile of Fiat junk. Love the Swift's but will be forced to move due to the only fiat build policy
> 
> Stewart


 Thats why I bought a Renault also Fiat didnt make a RHD Auto at the time, but after reading lots about Juddergate I still would not buy a Fiat at this time.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

It is a shame about Fiat because 99% of my Fiat is in my view, brilliant. It is maddening to think that an excellent engine and overall design has a couple of flaws which could have been so easily rectified before manufacture if they had done their testing properly.

I have decided although I have been known to change my mind in 5 minutes that if I get through the season without issue then I will carry on again for anther year. If I get through that year without issue then I will probably buy another one. If neither of these seasons are relatively trouble free then Porky goes off to market.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Can you do a motorhome on something other than Fiat! I'm in the market to get rid of this pile of Fiat junk. Love the Swift's but will be forced to move due to the only fiat build policy


Peeing in the wind I think Stewart.

I assume your question was rhetorical 'cos don't expect a reply :roll: :lol:


----------

